# Traktor DJ Studio 3 Problem (Kopfhörer und Boxen trennen)



## Fabian Frank (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

habe nun auch das DJ Studio 3.
Leider versteh ich da nicht ganz, wie ich den Kopfhörer von den Boxen trenne.

Quasi, dass ich auf dem Kopfhörerpanel ein lied leg, dieses auf dem Kopfhörer höre und nebenbei jedoch die Music auf den Decks wie gewohnt weiter läuft.

Habe eine Onboard-Soundkarte (realtek auf asus board) mit mehreren ausgängen, in dem der kopfhörer in einem sind, und in nem anderen die boxen (mischpult)...

Danke für Hilfen!

Grtz,

Fabi


----------



## ph0en1xs (2. Oktober 2007)

Isses das?

traktor-2-pcs-1-externen-mixer-heelp


----------

